# M&R Bowstrings launch new website!



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

M&R Bowstrings Inc. Carrier Mills,Ill. launches new website. www.mrbowstring.com

It has been long over due, please tell us what ya think!

www.mrbowstring.com

Thanks
Chase Baker
M&R Bowstrings Pro-Staff Coordinator


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*nice*

thats a nice looking web site:thumbs_up
lots of good info there:thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

z34mann said:


> thats a nice looking web site:thumbs_up
> lots of good info there:thumbs_up



more and more to come as well!!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome site. I have shot your strings and they are top shelf. :thumb:


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

YankeeRebel said:


> Awesome site. I have shot your strings and they are top shelf. :thumb:


Thanks for the feedback. What shop do you buy from?

You should send your Resume info for our Staff

[email protected]

Thanks
Chase


----------



## soldier1265 (Jan 2, 2009)

great lookin website! and aweoe strings!!!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

More pics and info to come!

You can also check out Facebook Page out for more info


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

nice site for sure.

Bill


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## sibowfisher (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice site, known Roger for years. Man knows his stuff that's for sure.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

sibowfisher said:


> Nice site, known Roger for years. Man knows his stuff that's for sure.


Sure does!

thanks for the feedback


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ChaseBaker said:


> Thanks for the feedback. What shop do you buy from?
> 
> You should send your Resume info for our Staff
> 
> ...


Chase,
I bought mine thru Country Archery in Casey,Illinois. I shoot there all the time. My buddy Nate Ulrey is currently on your Shooting Staff. :thumb:


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Great website, it's easy to navigate and isn't to busy! I'm sure it will help with exposing your product to a wide range of shooters.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

hopefully we'll get some new pictures of our products and shop up soon!


----------



## bowtechboy62 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ive been shooting M & R strings for 3 years and ive NEVER had a problem. Roger makes some great strings. Reliable, consistent and trouble free. Everything serious archers look for in a string. The new website looks great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Adam Harper (Jan 27, 2009)

:jam:nice web and nice quality strings


----------

